# Other Animals > Other Amphibians >  Tiger salamander throwing up

## misaj

Hello, I have two tiger salamanders for about two weeks. I gave both of them 2 earthworm today. I about an hour my salamander threw it up - one earthworm was still movig, so the other ate it. Do you think my tiger was just too full? Shlould I feed them less? Or it was a bad earthwarm? Or can my salamander be ill? When shlould  I feed him again? Is it normal that they throw up? Sorry for so many questions but i am really worried about them.
Thanks a lot

----------


## Terry

Most likely the earthworms are too large to swallow easily. Try chopping the worms into smaller pieces. Adult tigers should be fed 3 times a week, younger ones more often. As the weather cools down for the winter, you can probably feed once or twice a week. Salamanders will become obese if fed too much and will be bad for their health.

----------


## misaj

Thank you. I will feed him with smaller worm or chopped ones.

----------

